

High beta fusion reactor - nether
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_beta_fusion_reactor

======
nether
Garnered a positive response from Larry Page after being presented at Google
X:
[https://plus.google.com/+LarryPage/posts/QVyCe3UhEGC](https://plus.google.com/+LarryPage/posts/QVyCe3UhEGC)

